# Dumb Question/Sanity Check



## thompsr2 (Oct 21, 2015)

Hello,

I've seen a few streams on eBay that were bought through Mediacom and are advertised as working only with other Mediacom sourced Tivo DVRs. Does anyone know if this is actually true or will these 'Mediacom Stream' units actually work with any Roamio?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The hardware is the same, but the Stream has to be linked to your account to be able to talk to your other TiVos. TiVo seems to have special deals with various cable companies as to whether or not they will allow purchased equipment to be linked to the same account as rented equipment. Before you buy you might want to call TiVo and ask if they allow this with Mediacom or not. I think most do not allow purchased equipment, so chances are high that it will not work.


----------



## thompsr2 (Oct 21, 2015)

Ok, sounds good. Thank you for the reply.


----------

